# 4 Questions About Your Shampoo Use



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all :wave:

We'd really appreciate 2 minutes of your time to help us out with 4 shampoo related questions.

This concerns your 'bucket' wash product preferences, rather than foam lance/snow foam products.

We value your opinion and would be interested in your thoughts :thumb:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2BBPMHQ


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Apologies in advance for everyone that has to type out their shampoo choice in 'Other' we suspect that there will be a lot of you... This survey is being used elsewhere so we started with readily available products :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Done :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Done 👍


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

done -


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Done :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Done!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

Done


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Done


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

done .


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Done


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Job done


----------



## Ryry (Dec 27, 2013)

done


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Done.


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Done


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Done...


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

All done


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

done.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Also done.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Done.

I am right in thinking we all get £100 for completing the questionnaire?


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

:detailer: Done


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

Done..


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Done.
> 
> I am right in thinking we all get £100 for completing the questionnaire?


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Allllll done


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you for all of your responses so far, brilliant stuff! :thumb:


----------



## nelly6912345 (Jan 28, 2014)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Done. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

All done:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

And done!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Done..


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Done :thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbONE


----------



## Rustysheriff360 (Aug 31, 2012)

Done :detailer:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Done too


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Done


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Done


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Done it guys.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Done, how long until we all get an autoglym shampoo that is nice to use?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Done:wave:


Washed and dried.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Done.....


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Done...


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Done and dusted


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Done ..


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Done.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

done!!


----------



## tomhjnr (Dec 29, 2012)

done.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Done :thumb:
Mike


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Short and sweet... completed :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

done:thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

completed


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

done


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

done.....


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Completed.
Thanks for making it brief.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Done :thumb:


----------



## ScottyNS (May 3, 2014)

Done!


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Done... would just like to add i have never used Autoglym shampoo before, because i have used the same shampoo for years, there has never been an insentive to change... would be brilliant if companies such as Autoglym passed out testers, just enough for 1 wash or 2 to test the product. No doubt if it matched my current product i would consider buying it as it would save me some cash.. just abit old school in the method, if it aint broke - dont fix it.

Cheers


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Done :thumb:


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

Done.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Done!


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

all done
ag dude


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

done.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Done


----------



## Cmak444 (Dec 21, 2013)

Done


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

Done too


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Done :thumb:


----------



## spickup79 (May 14, 2014)

Another one done :detailer:


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Done...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Done.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

done,,,


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Done.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Completed..


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Drewie said:


> Done, how long until we all get an autoglym shampoo that is nice to use?


Thanks for completing the survey, we're looking forward to reading all of the comments. Include anything you think we need to know.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

RPC said:


> Done... would just like to add i have never used Autoglym shampoo before, because i have used the same shampoo for years, there has never been an insentive to change... would be brilliant if companies such as Autoglym passed out testers, just enough for 1 wash or 2 to test the product. No doubt if it matched my current product i would consider buying it as it would save me some cash.. just abit old school in the method, if it aint broke - dont fix it.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for completing, we have always had sample sachets of Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner available, so you can give it a go to try it.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Done.


----------



## corno (Jul 8, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Autoglym said:


> Thanks for completing the survey, we're looking forward to reading all of the comments. Include anything you think we need to know.


The easy rinsing question is a difficult one. 
Because, to me, there's 2 different "easy rinsing" meanings. 
I'll try to explain, but I'll probably sound thick anyway :lol:
If your car is waxed, and you want to keep the wax layer as it is (no QD or top ups) then you want a "pure shampoo", that clears from the car easily.

But if, for many people that would buy a shampoo from halfords or demontweeks or whatever, a shampoo with whatever kind of waxes or surfactants that stay after rinsing the dirt off, that help drying and eliminating water spots is preferable.

There's probably a short hand explanation for that, but I can't think straight this morning :lol:


----------



## skally (May 10, 2014)

Done


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Done. Thanks for asking !


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

All done


----------



## GolfRworks (May 8, 2014)

Done.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Completed :wave:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Done.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Done.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

done.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Done.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Done :thumb:.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Done


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Done


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

all done :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Done


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Done:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

Done


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Done :wave:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

done:wave:


----------



## VW_Ben (Apr 5, 2013)

Survey done


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Done:thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

done.


----------



## sant (Mar 3, 2012)

Done!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Done


----------



## Cleanguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Done.
Short & sweet, not like some of these surveys that go on for pages..


----------



## Shanusascarabus (May 1, 2014)

Done


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Done


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Done - any metrics are good metrics!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Mother-Goose said:


> any metrics are good metrics!


Er - no.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Done!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Done. Good to see a big manufacturer asking their customers rather than relying on what they think people want or relying solely on focus groups!


----------

